# Can I use a SATA SSD?



## Des_Zac

I'm a little confused about this, can I use a Patriot Inferno Solid State Drive with my laptop? It says compatable with SATA and then it looks like model numbers? I just want to make sure it's compatable before I got off spending 60 dollars on a solid state drive. 

Thanks a bunch!

-Zach


----------



## FuryRosewood

what OS is this laptop running?


----------



## Des_Zac

FuryRosewood said:


> what OS is this laptop running?



XP 2005 Tablet Edition SP3


----------



## Des_Zac

Oh, quick note, looks like I'll be getting an OCZ Vertex instead, (I don't know if that changes anything) The Patriot ended up being sold before I could buy it.


----------



## johnb35

What is the exact model of laptop you have?  Confusing since it says IDE and SATA.


----------



## linkin

johnb35 said:


> What is the exact model of laptop you have?  Confusing since it says IDE and SATA.



Yeah, pretty sure such a thing as "SATA 33/66/100" doesn't actually exist


----------



## Des_Zac

linkin said:


> Yeah, pretty sure such a thing as "SATA 33/66/100" doesn't actually exist



That's on the official Gateway website though... that's why I'm confused... 


It's a Gateway Tablet PC m285-e


----------



## wolfeking

It is a SATA drive. 

taken from the HDtune results on that laptop at notebookreview. 
http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3038
and the model # netted http://www.pacificgeek.com/productdetail.asp?ID=2496128


----------



## Des_Zac

wolfeking said:


> It is a SATA drive.
> 
> taken from the HDtune results on that laptop at notebookreview.
> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3038
> and the model # netted http://www.pacificgeek.com/productdetail.asp?ID=2496128



Good, so that means that the SSD will work fine?


----------



## wolfeking

it should. Being core duo, it will probably be SATA 150 though.


----------



## Des_Zac

wolfeking said:


> it should. Being core duo, it will probably be SATA 150 though.



Do you think it would be better for me to go for a 250GB HDD or the 60GB SSD? Would I see a large performance boost with the SSD or would it not really help a lot?


----------



## wolfeking

a HDD at a max uses about 100Mb/s. SATA 150 would give the SSD a 50Mb/s advantage over the HDD. thats 150% performance. 

It is really up to you. A 7200 RPM drive has all the performance the average laptop user needs (I really need to get mine replaced).


----------



## Des_Zac

wolfeking said:


> a HDD at a max uses about 100Mb/s. SATA 150 would give the SSD a 50Mb/s advantage over the HDD. thats 150% performance.
> 
> It is really up to you. A 7200 RPM drive has all the performance the average laptop user needs (I really need to get mine replaced).



Okay, I'll just go with a 7200 RPM 500GB drive, thanks.


----------



## wolfeking

sounds like a plan.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Do you think it would be better for me to go for a 250GB HDD or the 60GB SSD? Would I see a large performance boost with the SSD or would it not really help a lot?


You would. Most of the SSD performance comes from the near-zero latency since the seek time is essentially eliminated thanks to doing away with moving parts. In everyday usage, latency is far more important than the maximum bandwidth, so the apparent system performance in nearly all disc I/O bound scenarios would be far more than the quoted 150% (when compared to a mechanical HD). The only thing where the bandwidth really matters (enough to be a valid point for comparison) is moving around large volumes of files, but even then you would still have the extra ~50% (and less noise & power consumption).

Having said that, I would still recommend a bigger hard drive if you're using Windows, though, living with only 60GB can be hard and depending on your CPU power, application load times (one of the things that SSDs have a tremendous impact on, regardless of bandwidth) might become CPU bound, diminishing the potential benefits somewhat, so it might not yet be worth the money.


----------

